# remove ignition cylinder with no key?????



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for a 1965 gto is there any way to get the lock cylinder out of the ignition without the key- or can I get the key code from off my car somewhere?? oddly I do have the data plate- any help would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I had original keys made from the PHS docs. The code is on there and the dealer has to translate it and cut the key, if they have one. I had to buy keys from Ames first.
If you don't have the docs or the cylinder has already been changed, you can use a small drill bit to drill out the tumblers from the front and pull it out.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i figured it was gonna be along the drill it out option- thanks


----------

